

Ask HN: Is there a market for this? Buy and sell game components. - chr15
http://gamifymarket.bigcartel.com/

======
chr15
I got this idea by wanting to create an iPhone game, but I don't have
thousands of dollars on to spend on a graphic designer nor the creative skills
to draw characters. The marketplace would make it easier for people to create
games.

